# Rhinovirus/EHV-1 outbreak



## luvsmygirls (Mar 3, 2009)

our barn is under going a voluntary quarentine right now as we have a horse who was exposed to known carriers of the EHV-1 virus. its very scarey. please everyone be smart and be safe.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks! I'm really surprised this is the only thread (Is it not?) I've been looking all day and figured I MUST just not be seeing one.

This is a big deal. Especially for those nearby (I'm in Central California).

Note that there is no vaccine for this strain, guys and gals.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I too was surprised that there wasn't a thread already. Anyways, there is one now. 
Please, anyone who can, keep us all updated. 

Everyone be safe. If your horse is showing any sort of symptom, contact a vet and put the horse under solitary quarantine.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Maybe a mod can sticky this until it's all over and done with? (Hopefully sooner rather than later)


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Our barn owner sent an email about this earlier today. So so scary. Stay safe everyone


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is just horrible. As far as I know, there have been no reported cases in my area. My thoughts are with everyone who has horses in that area or horses who have been exposed.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Citrus started a thread about this 2 days ago. Our arena sent everbody a warning and canceled practices and our barn is now on lock down.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

that's terrible. there was a horse that was euthanized a couple of blocks down from my barn because, he/she had it so bad. poor horse. as of right now, no known cases here in NY.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I have heard there are 8 positive cases in WA as of today. Also, WSU is only taking in emergency cases (there was one horse tested positive there for sure. They are waiting on results for others).


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

There is one positive case in the Okanagan here in BC.



> Despite rumors to the contrary, following conversations with veterinary colleagues in the Province, it appears that the affected horses have been identified and are confined and quarantined in a single private stable in the Okanagan Valley. TO OUR KNOWLEDGE THERE ARE NO CASES IDENTIFIED SO FAR (May 16, 2011) IN THE FRASER VALLEY. The only horse in the Fraser Valley that was at Ogden, Utah is 9 days post-exposure and is showing no clinical signs.


Herpes virus outbreak ? EHV1 Ogden, Utah - Paton & Martin Veterinary Services Ltd.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Do you know if there have been any guesstimates as to when this will be "finished"? 
Lacey's safe for this month but next month (June 11) we're moving her to camp where she'll be in contact with horses that have come from who knows where (some straight from the auction in Nowheresville, some from WA/OR) and I'm really pretty worried about this...


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

As I told Liz in the PE thread, I can't find any articles that confirm 8 WA cases, all of them on the first page of Google that I'm getting just say one horse at WSU, that came in for an unrelated issue, and is so far still alive. I'll keep Googling different things for WA, but I can't find an 8.

Keep your horses safe everyone, and far away from mine. Cheers!


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

Here in Utah I heard we had twelve either infected, killed or put down from a cutting show two weeks ago. :\ They might shut down Utah borders to horses, or they did it yesterday morning- I'm still trying to find info about it.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wallaby, it's anyone's guess. It might burn out quickly or become a pandemic (epidemic? I honestly don't know which is correct.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm praying to god it doesn't reach my state! 

Epidemic is a large localized outbreak

Pandemic is global.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

beauforever23 said:


> that's terrible. there was a horse that was euthanized a couple of blocks down from my barn because, he/she had it so bad. poor horse. as of right now, no known cases here in NY.


Was that recent?? Hoping it hasn't spread to the northeast so soon!! :shock: I'm in Ohio, no cases here yet, but everyone is starting to get worried. Horses are so mobile these days, and this thing seems pretty darn contagious!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Scary stuff. Here's a blurb from a NCHA publication that they released about cancelling shows. 

Credible (but not official) reports indicate cases of EHV-1 in several Western states (Colorado, Utah, California, Washington, Oregon, Arizona and Western Canada). While reported cases of the virus are currently in Western states, the interstate transport of infected horses could cause a much wider spread of the virus if we are not all very cautious at this time.

Read more: All May 20-22 NCHA Cutting Events Cancelled - Quarter Horse News - The News Magazine of the Performance Horse Industry​


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

beauforever23 said:


> that's terrible. there was a horse that was euthanized a couple of blocks down from my barn because, he/she had it so bad. poor horse. as of right now, no known cases here in NY.


Wait, what? How can you both have a horse down the road that was euthed because of it and also have no known cases? 

I'm browsing google and can't find any new articles or anything suggesting more cases.


----------



## thoroughbredgirl8949 (Sep 1, 2010)

JustDressageIt said:


> http://www.thehorse.com/ViewArticle.aspx?ID=18257
> 
> Many news articles out there, as well as some great discussion on various other boards.
> 
> ...


*


I found out on facebook this morning so I Have been posting it too on other forums and notifying everyone that I can. Have there been any reports on the east coast?*


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing Ricci.. there are no known cases on the East coast so beau I think you are misinformed. 

Also, I think the 8 cases must have been a total at the time or something.. not just in WA. I was told by a customer at the feed store I work at so obviously she must have been mistaken*


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

*State vets reports*

At the end of this article the states are listed with news from the state vets office.

Equine Chronicle Latest Show Cancellations and Individual State Information For EHV-1 Outbreak

As of 05/17/11.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Does anyone know if the neurological form of it happens _after_ they are infected with the respiratory form of it or can they get the neurological without having any symptoms of the respiratory?

Anyway, here is a site with some more general information about the disease for anyone who would like to know more.
Equine Herpes Virus: Types, Treatment and Prevention


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks mls! Here's the info to date from that article...

*California*- The CA Dept. of AG was able to confirm that as of 9 am. this morning they have ten positive horses. Information to date suggests they were all at the Utah event.
UC Davis Veterinary Medicine Hospital releases more information about the positive cases in Bakersfield.
*Colorado*- Two confirmed cases of EHV-1 in two Colorado horses, that competed at the NCHA Western Nationals in Ogden, Utah. Further investigation is underway. Six additional horses exposed are showing clinical signs of EHV-1. Horses in four counties (Boulder, Larimer, Mesa and Weld) are under hold/quarantine orders and being investigated for disease.
Latest Travel Requirements for horses entering Colorado
Colorado State University’s Veterinary Teaching Hospital is now restricting non-emergency equine and camelid patients as a precaution to prevent exposing the facility to EHV-1.
*Connecticut*- No exposed or diseased horses have been traced to Connecticut at this time.
*Delaware*- No horses from Delaware have been exposed at this time.
*Florida*- No exposed or diseased horses have been traced to Florida at this time.
*Georgia*- There are no known exposed or positive animals in Georgia.
*Idaho*- In Idaho, two horses that were in attendance at the Ogden, Utah event have died. Five other horses are currently under veterinary care. Laboratory confirmation of EHV-1 is pending. At least 26 Idaho horses were entered in the event. More information coming out of Idaho.
*Illinois*- Illinois had two owners and two horses participate at the Utah event. One horse returned to Illinois on 5/8. It is under current observation and is clinically normal. The second horse is currently stabled out of state, is under current observation, and is clinically normal.
*Kentucky*- Information/recommendations we are making available to the public can be found on our web page at www.kyagr.com/statevet/equine/index.htm. Kentucky has no horses reported to be exposed to the outbreak.
*Louisiana*- Louisiana had one owner with three horses that attended the Western Nationals. All horses are isolated and under a veterinarian’s observation since Saturday, May 14. There are asymptomatic as of now.
*Maine*- The state of Maine did not have any horses that attended the Utah event.
*Maryland*- Maryland does not have any horses listed as having attended the Utah event. There are no EHV-1 investigations, links or events in Maryland at this time.
*Michigan*- There are no known exposed horses in Michigan.
*Missouri*- “Missouri only had one horse that attended the Utah event. It is now isolated and is being temped twice a day.”- _Taylor Woods, Missouri State Veterinarian_
*Montana-* Sixteen horse owners and 30-35 horses from Montana attended the Utah event, but no cases of the disease have been reported in the state, per a Montana Dept. of Livestock press release.
*Nebraska*- We have five owners and five horses involved. All quarantined as of 10:30 am CST today. No symptoms yet and temping twice a day. Two of them exhibited at a local cutting show in Kearney, Nebraska, four days after attending Utah event.
*Nevada*- Thirteen horses attended the NCHA Western National Championship. Nevada has provided information to all owners that attended the Utah event and advised them to monitor horse temperatures and to practice quality bio-security measures. We have not detected the disease within our state, yet. No additional movement requirements have been established due to the current situation.
*New Jersey**-* A horse farm in Colts Neck, Monmouth County was quarantined after six horses contracted EHV-1 in early April, before the Utah event. The quarantined has since been lifted.
*New York-* “At this time there are no known exposed horses in New York. We advise all animal owners to be extremely cautious when returning from fairs and other competitions. Returning livestock should always be isolated from the rest of the herd for three weeks whenever possible.”- _David Smith- NYS Dept. of Agriculture and Market_s
*North Carolina*- No horses from North Carolina have been exposed at this time according to a call from COSDA this afternoon.
*North Dakota*- North Dakota has two horses listed that attended the Utah event, but they are both under the same owner’s name. The horses that are owned by the North Dakota owner are boarded in another state.
*Ohio-* There are no known horses that were exposed in Ohio.
*Oklahoma*- The Breeder’s Invitational, May 14-28 in Tulsa, OK has been cancelled, along with the NCHA event, the Mercuria/NCHA World Series of Cutting.
Oregon- At this time there are no confirmed cases of EHV-1 in Oregon.
*Pennsylvania*- Pennsylvania has no known horses exposed at this time.
*Rhode Island-* There have been no reported exposed horses in Rhode Island at this time.
*South Carolina*- There are no known exposed or positive horses in South Carolina.
*South Dakota-* “Two owners and four horses that attended the event. No fevers or symptoms noted. Temped twice daily, under unofficial isolation and instruction to call if symptoms are noted”- _Dustin Oedekoven_, _South Dakota State Veterinarian_
*Texas*- “Texas Animal Health Commission veterinarians attempted to contact all 27 horse owners over the weekend that we believe attended the Utah event. They were advised to isolate the potentially exposed horses if possible, and contact their vet or TAHC is they had any animals become clinically ill. So far we have found no horses with clinical signs and no confirmed cases in Texas. I believe there were only a couple that we have not been able to contact yet, so that is good news from Texas for now.”- _Dee Ellis, Texas State Veterinarian_
*The District of Columbia*- The District of Columbia has no known exposed horses at this time.
*Utah*- “Utah, at this time, has no confirmed cases, but we are following up on several suspect cases, (horses with clinical signs consistent with EHV-1 and who attended the event.) There have been no travel restrictions put in place as of date. There may be cancellations of equine events in the state. Horse owners should call the event organizers for the latest status of the event.”- _Wyatt Frampton, Utah State Veterinarian_
-Last night, the Western Regional Zone 2 Show and Utah Paint Horse Club Paint-O-Rama, scheduled for May 26-31 in South Jordan has been cancelled.
-The No Bling/All Novice Show at the Golden Spike Event Center in Ogden, Utah, May 14-15 has been cancelled.
*Virginia*- There are no known exposed horses in Virginia.
*Washington State**-* Washington has 34 horses that were entered in the NCHA Western Nationals in Ogden Utah. One horse that attended tested positive by PCR nasal swab after a temperature rise. Two horses that attended are showing neurological signs and we are waiting the test results. WSDA is sending information to all owners that attended and advising stop movement and isolation.
According to the Washington State University website: There are no horses exhibiting signs of EHV-1 at WSU, however they will not be admitting any new equine or camelid patients to the WSU Veterinary Teaching Hospital, except for critical emergencies, because a horse was admitted recently that has since been found positive for EHV-1.
*West Virginia*- There are no known exposed horses in West Virginia.
*Wyoming*- Wyoming has nine owners and an uncertain number of horses, (some were shown in Utah, some were on the show premises, but not shown.) All have been notified and are under an unofficial hold order. They are isolated away from other horses. One is a febrile, [has a fever], but asymptomatic horse.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Was that recent?? Hoping it hasn't spread to the northeast so soon!! :shock: I'm in Ohio, no cases here yet, but everyone is starting to get worried. Horses are so mobile these days, and this thing seems pretty darn contagious!!


No, this wasn't recent. I was just saying that rhino is quite dangerous. 



riccil0ve said:


> Wait, what? How can you both have a horse down the road that was euthed because of it and also have no known cases?
> 
> I'm browsing google and can't find any new articles or anything suggesting more cases.


This was like last year, sorry didn't mean for it to sound like it was just now that it happened. I was saying as of now there are no known cases yet in NY. My vet was a part of having to try to help that horse and he said that whole barn was quarintined(sp?) and even the park was said to be a cautious zone at that point


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

beau, did that horse have the same strain as this? This strain almost sounds like a NEW mutant strain that's even worse than the regular rhino we all vaccinate for...


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, the strain now is a new variant of Rhino that we are unprepared for. It won't have been what the horse was euthed for last year, from my understanding.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

It seems to be sticking to pretty much the western states and most all of the horses that attended the Utah show seem to be the carriers and since they are traveling to other stables, shows, sales, etc that is why more states are seeing it.
Ogden is about 3 hours from me in Wyoming, don't know anyone who attended that cutting show around here. Nothing at our vets so far, but keeping atuned to any possibilities.
This form has no vaccination or preventative. Care consists of IV fluids, antibiotics and just alot of waiting and watching. 
I can tell you they are canceling horse shows in Utah like crazy, also sales.
Haven't cancelled any here, but the first one coming up is in June, so time will tell.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

A few of the guys I work with participated in the cutting show at Golden Spike, where it originated. One said twelve horses were killed or put down, and another said seven, one girl was saying only two... I'm not sure who's right.
I'm about a half an hour from Ogden, and work up there once a week. I'm getting paranoid- I come into contact with about 10-20 horses up there at the arenas. I am literally getting ready to disinfect my truck as we speak.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I was surprised this was the only post on it as well considering there was an outbreak on the eastcoast as well. We changed plans on a few events we planned for NJ. Even if they are stating that those horses are quarantined, the horse community in NJ is very close together... with many stables one right on top of the other and riders working horses at several locations. 

The only thing you can do is be careful.... wash, change and avoid any area/event near infected areas. I'd rather lose a show season than my horse.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, sales and shows have been cancelled here. And from what I've read, only two were put down.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

riccil0ve said:


> Yes, the strain now is a new variant of Rhino that we are unprepared for. It won't have been what the horse was euthed for last year, from my understanding.


Actually it is not new. Here are a few of the previous outbreaks.

http://www.bloodhorse.com/horse-racing/articles/tag/equine-herpesvirus

News travels faster and faster these days.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thats scary. I know some one that was riding in that NCHA show in Utah. 

They cancelled a cutting in BC this weekend because of the virus...scary stuff!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I have been informed that there were a couple other threads, but they were not clearly labeled so I completely missed them when I was checking.
I created this thread to keep relevant information under a clearly-labeled thread where we can post updates.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

This is all I heard about NY from back in April...I don't think it's related or this would have happened sooner, but who knows. I didn't even hear about it until yesterday while reading about the outbreak there is now :shock:

2 confirmed cases of EHV-1 virus in horses in New York : Weather : CNYcentral.com

I've been checking every few hours on the state listing/warning site and department of agriculture sites and luckily nothing here but I feel like it is only a matter of time. Really hope this gets cleared up quickly though I doubt it will. Terrible :-|


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Might have been a different form of rhino but, I do know the horse was put down. I hope this all gets fixed really quickly


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Beau, that's kind of like saying "I know two people died from the flu last year" when H1N1 was going around. Apples and oranges; this isn't the regular Rhino that we can vaccinate for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Wallaby,so far there have been no cases in Oregon but you might want to reconsider camp this yr if this doesn't blow over.

I'm not trail riding or anything...just staying at the barn.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Gidget said:


> Wallaby,so far there have been no cases in Oregon but you might want to reconsider camp this yr if this doesn't blow over.


I'm reconsidering taking Lacey for the first month (the duration of the incubation period of this stuff), they need me there (I'm the Head Wrangler, no horse program without me).  
On the plus side, I'm getting the number of the people who supply the horses so I can call them up before camp starts and see what they're doing to prevent this bug in their herd. If they aren't doing anything I'm going to get into contact with the camp director to see what we can do about getting horses from somewhere else since as a camp we cannot handle quarantine/sick horses.
If they are quarantining their new horses/not buying new ones (I know they don't show)/quarantining horses that have been have been transferred between unknown herds, etc, I'm going to be less worried about taking Lacey but I'm still gonna be super careful and not take her if I feel at all uncomfortable with it.

I'm not sure what else to do, and even leaving Lacey at home isn't so great since her pasture needs to recover from the winter and there's no one to check on her here aside from me. But I guess we'll see! I'm crossing my fingers that this all blows over before then.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I am fortunate-we have a pretty "closed" barn" in NY. Typically have hunter paces monthly, starting in May, but none if may or june this year since BO got hurt...horse+gate+thumb=amputated thumb. That may buy us time until we can figure out if this is anywhere near us in the east by then. WE have one horse who still events, just hoping she won't go because of all the mud.....

What IS the incubation period?
Stay safe everyone......


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I've heard up to 12 days' incubation period. Under 10 seems to be "the norm."


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i read it can stay on surfaces for 35 days... which is scary.
We have a show the is on standby on weather it will go on or not, i doubt i will go if it does, apparently this disease kills most of the horses that get it, the nuaralogical type anyways. be careful everyone!


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

I heard that they have confirmed 2 cases in Alberta Canada, so it has traveled across the border to Canada.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ridergirl, a very reliable source says that viruses do not live very long outside of a host, and die off fairly quickly. It's not like Strangles where things have to be bleached or burned to make sure contaminents are gone.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Ridergirl, a very reliable source says that viruses do not live very long outside of a host, and die off fairly quickly. It's not like Strangles where things have to be bleached or burned to make sure contaminents are gone.


I have to disagree. I was going through a veterinary medicine journal article from...I don't recall the university, I'll look it up, but it said generally EHV-1 survives only a week but there have been studies where the virus has survived up to 30 days in the environment. I'll have to find the article for you.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Please do 
I can definitely see that it could live for a longer time in ideal conditions, but as for the average surface ..? I don't know, I'm going by a very reliable source. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Here we go, it's actually from AAEP. I suppose I didn't read thoroughly before, 35 days in ideal conditions, but generally 7 days or so. It's at the bottom of the page; EHV-1 Equine Herpes Virus

I've been poring through journal articles for the past hour and a half or so. They're all starting to blur together. Inner nerd surfacing.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

The article does not address anything about Arizona (or any states that start with an 'A' for that matter). Any word on those states?


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

The newest article I could find. Another confirmed case in Washington was taken in at Pilchuck. Half hour away from me.

http://www.thehorse.com/ViewArticle.aspx?ID=18262


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's a text from Dr. Joe Carter shared by Inside Reining on vet rec's regarding ehv-1. 

We are recommending the following to our clients:

When your horses can have a day or two off:
give intranasal calvenza
and i.m. Pneumabort-k at the same time. Repeat every 3 months in your show horses.

Secondly for the summer horse show season we're now beginning:

Disinfect your stalls at horse shows prior to bedding & stalling horses cleaning them with nolvasan and disinfecting with Tektrol.

Third:
Particularly for the young horses,
Prior to the big fall shows & futurities- snaffle bit, world show, reining & cutting fut-

Give 3 separate boosters of flu/rhino a month apart with the last shot being 1 month prior to the show. (this means you start the series 3 months prior to your futurity)
Alternate each booster with a different companies vaccine (so they are vaccinated for all strains.)
For a listing of different companies contact our office.

Prior to departure give them 3 shots of zylexis immunostimulant.

This program has reduced the incidence of respiratory disease in
general at the futurities and should continue to be effective against neuro rhino.

In general be smart about taking your horses around sick horses.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Holy cow, that makes me glad I don't show my horses. That would get expensive very quickly.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

I just heard from the APHA website that a trainer at the Golden Spike show died of 'unfortunate causes'. Obviously they didn't die of the virus, but does anybody know the story behind that?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> Wait, what? How can you both have a horse down the road that was euthed because of it and also have no known cases?


That was exactly what I was thinking when I read that. 



mls said:


> At the end of this article the states are listed with news from the state vets office.
> 
> Equine Chronicle Latest Show Cancellations and Individual State Information For EHV-1 Outbreak
> 
> As of 05/17/11.


Thanks for the link.



JustDressageIt said:


> I have been informed that there were a couple other threads, but they were not clearly labeled so I completely missed them when I was checking.
> I created this thread to keep relevant information under a clearly-labeled thread where we can post updates.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you. This is a perfect example of the importance of giving threads a title that makes sense.
It will be great to have all this information in one place.


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

There is now a case in Weatherford Texas.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

jwells84 said:


> There is now a case in Weatherford Texas.


 
The horse in Weatherford came from the NCHA show in Ogden, Utah


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

here is the link from the cutting association and some verification on the texas situation it was updated yesterday.

National Cutting Horse Association


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

NicoleS11 said:


> The horse in Weatherford came from the NCHA show in Ogden, Utah


yes I was aware Thanks for filling that in for others as i forgot to.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Said horse in TX actually came from New Mexico to a TX vet clinic for treatment. Said horse has since been moved back to his barn of origin and placed under quarantine.

From the TAHC website.



> Texas has only one confirmed clinical case of neurologic EHV-1 so far, which was a horse originating from New Mexico that sought treatment at a vet clinic in West Texas earlier this week. The horse has since been returned to New Mexico and is now quarantined on its premises of origin.​


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

NY department of agriculture is investigating two confirmed cases at Cornell. :-|

Equine Chronicle Latest Show Cancellations, Individual State Information and New Travel Requirements For EHV-1 Outbreak


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

MicKey73 said:


> The article does not address anything about Arizona (or any states that start with an 'A' for that matter). Any word on those states?


 
Just found this...

Horse Virus Found in Arizona - Tucson Tails


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Ouch. We live in Moscow, Id, about 20 miles from WSU. Guess I'll be keeping my horses at home--or, at least, away from other horses for awhile!

I know this is serious and at this stage it's probably not really possible to "blow it all out of proportion"--but we DO need to keep in mind that very smart people are working on it and a solution will (probably) be found soon. 

That being said, staying away from public events seems like a no-brainer.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Wyoming has now changed their import regs and any horse coming from outside Wyoming has to have a 72 hour vet certificate showing where horse originated from, temperature and other information. Health certificates are no longer good for 10 days like they used to be. The horse chronicles online seems to be keeping up with all this really well.


----------



## BJJ (Jun 18, 2010)

California has 12 or 13 confirmed cases. The state and UC Davis are both stating horse events can continue, only horses at the Ogden show are at risk. However, the 2 horses in Bakersfield were at a show when they showed symptoms! I am close to Bakersfield and can tell you the vets in this area are taking this seriously, most events have been cancelled and stables are locking down. My horses are not going off the property for 30 days.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

This was on our local news out of Omaha, NE

*Nebraska Quarantines Five Horse Farms*

*Potential Contact With Virus Prompts Scare*



POSTED: 5:59 pm CDT May 16, 2011


 Email  Print 
 Comments (2)

&nbsp 


*LINCOLN, Neb. -- *Nebraska's state veterinarian has placed five horse farms under quarantine because of potential contact with a contagious horse virus during a championship event in Utah. 
Dr. Dennis Hughes on Monday placed the farms under quarantine after several cases of equine herpesvirus have been confirmed across the country. Hughes says the Nebraska horses may have come in contact with infected horses during the National Cutting Horses Association's Western National Championships in Odgen, Utah, about two weeks ago. 
Symptoms include fever, decreased coordination, and nasal discharge. 


Read more: Nebraska Quarantines Five Horse Farms - Omaha News Story - KETV Omaha​


----------



## capades (Mar 19, 2011)

While I don't believe everything that I read on Craigslist, I can say that there have been a few posts cancelling shows this weekend because the virus has spread here to TX. I personally have not heard of any but take no chances.


----------



## capades (Mar 19, 2011)

Here is the link to the updated numbers and locations as of print time today.
The Horse | EHV-1 Outbreak: Number of Confirmed Cases Rising


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I live in Moscow and that is 11 miles from Pullman where the affected horse is. Wouldn't the smart thing to do is to just put the horse down not try to treat it. Correct me if I am wrong but the horse carries the disease for life even if it does'nt effect horse it can show up when under stress.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Its a virus and spreads as such. Yes, the effected horses came from the Ogden Utah shows, but it is spreading because lots of the horses were asymptamatic after the show and were trailered home, to other shows, to other stables, etc. Anyplace the horses were between the Ogden shows and where horses are now starting to get sick is because of some type of contact whether from nose to nose, buckets, stalls, food, brushes, etc. Just like the flu, a sick person doesnt have to kiss you to make you get the flu, you can walk by a person in the store that is shedding the virus and others get it. 
ANY horse that comes in contact with the horses from Ogden at a stable or show are at risk, NOT just the Ogden horses.


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Scary virus. We have a horse in town exposed from Ogden. Fingers crossed this virus is nipped in the but before we have more reported cases. I know a lot of barns are in lockdown mode locally and shows have been cancelled. (I'm in BC).


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

ladybugsgirl, would you want someone to tell you"you have to put your sick horse down"? Probably not. Nobody seems to know which particular horse started it.
The reason some vets are not going totally ballastic over this is the virus has been around before, it has had breakouts before, but not so much cross contamination as this outbreak is. My vets that I work for are concerned, but we have not had any outbreaks in Wyoming, at least this afternoon when I read the latest bulletin at work, but Wyoming is one of the first state to start a statewide new regulations to bring ANY horse into Wyoming. I am sure alot of states will follow this soon. Won't be alot of horses going state to state for awhile I am sure.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm trying to head for Montana with my gelding the first week of June. We're assuming its safe, the shipping company is still moving forward with it, but I'm officially paranoid. At least we won't be going through Wyoming on the way up there. Any thoughts on this? We won't be making any overnight stops (I live in the Salt Lake Valley) and my horse is pastured with about twenty others, none of whom do any showing. I think we'll be okay, but I worry about the shipping trailer being contaminated and having him get sick on the way there.
The only problem I see on the home front so far is that I'm at a show arena once a week, and he was brought there approximately three weeks ago. I think he's fine and I've scrubbed myself and our horsey items down, but I wonder if there should be room for concern? As I said before, I work with a few cutters from that show, but they didn't have their horses there while we were there. I'm not sure about the other renters at the show arena, but I wouldn't be surprised if somebody had gone to that show from there and then used the arena we work in.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

If my horse got it and there was no hope and the horse carried it and could affect other horses again uhh yah I would put my horse down. Who would really want my horse(example) around there horses if they knew my horse had it...well Id sure hope no one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

My barn is under voluntarily quarantine, No one in or out. No trail riding or shows. It's scary we have already had horse's die. I'm in Arizona. We have been watching are horse's closely.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

ladybugsgirl said:


> I live in Moscow and that is 11 miles from Pullman where the affected horse is. Wouldn't the smart thing to do is to just put the horse down not try to treat it. Correct me if I am wrong but the horse carries the disease for life even if it does'nt effect horse it can show up when under stress.


The WSU horse was no longer shedding and was discharged. All the horses at WSU are still testing negative.

Has it been confirmed that once the virus is no longer shedding, the horse can shed it again later on?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kmdstar said:


> NY department of agriculture is investigating two confirmed cases at Cornell. :-|
> 
> Equine Chronicle Latest Show Cancellations, Individual State Information and New Travel Requirements For EHV-1 Outbreak


Thanks for the update.  I am glad that site is keeping things current like that.

I guess I am glad that my horses are at home with no transient population and none are ready to go to shows or hunter paces, etc.


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

there are a few shows in texas that are canceling to try to prevent the spread. here is a copy and paste article from and email I recieved. 

UPDATE ... 
Our Show is Cancelled for Sat., May 21st
We have been monitoring the updates from the Texas Animal Health Commission and, based on their latest notification, our Saturday show is now cancelled. The email alert received late Thursday afternoon is the strongest wording to date from the TAHC regarding traveling to horse shows or events. All of us at CAQHA are in full agreement that we need to comply with the TAHC request that owners not participate in events this weekend. 

From the TAHC ...
"The epidemiological investigation of all 300+ plus horses that reportedly attended the NCHA Cutting horse event in Utah continues nationwide, and the number of Texas horses identified as exposed may increase in the following days. Although mandatory cancellation of future events is not anticipated, the TAHC suggests that horse owners consider the risk of participating in upcoming events scheduled for this weekend and/or co-mingling their horses with other horses and equipment (trailers) of unknown history. Because the incubation period is usually about 4-6 days or less, even a one week voluntary stop movement may be enough to nip the cycle of transmission between horses before it grows in scope. Horse owners should contact event organizers in advance to ensure that scheduled events have not been cancelled. Some other states have established emergency rules for entry as a result of this situation, so if interstate travel is planned, owners and/or veterinarians writing health certificates should check in advance to ensure they meet all entry requirements. Finally, it is recommended that all newly purchased horses or introduced horses to a premise should be isolated to help prevent the accidental introduction of EHV-1 (and other diseases) onto the premise."


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Please do
> I can definitely see that it could live for a longer time in ideal conditions, but as for the average surface ..? I don't know, I'm going by a very reliable source.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 But if you think about it... barns sound like pretty great places for them to live to their longest, if it rains (unless new) a lot of the place is damp, if the barn is in alberta its heated, so damp and warm sounds pretty good! haha


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

ladybugsgirl said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but the horse carries the disease for life even if it does'nt effect horse it can show up when under stress.


You are right, about it being a lifelong issue. I asked the same question just the other day of someone.


> The herpes virus has a unique adaptive mechanism to ensure survival. The virus, once infected, can become latent. Latency enables the virus to avoid the host’s immune system. Then at an opportune time (i.e., levels of high stress) the virus emerges and can be silently shed, infecting other horses that come into contact with the “silent” shedder.


 (http://extension.usu.edu/files/publications/publication/AG_Equine_2008-03pr.pdf) Thanks, Indyhorse, for that link.

So my biggest concern is that these are all show horses involved, and I have no doubt that even though they will now be carriers of the virus, they will continue to show, and continue to potentially affect any horses they show with, as traveling and showing tends to cause stress, which causes the virus to erupt. I certainly wouldn't want to go to a show with a known carrier of the virus, even if it wasn't exhibiting symptoms, and yet no mention has been made of trying to prevent that at all.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Thanks for the update. I am glad that site is keeping things current like that.
> 
> I guess I am glad that my horses are at home with no transient population and none are ready to go to shows or hunter paces, etc.


This morning it says: 
*"New York- *The NY State Dept. of Ag. has confirmed that they have *NO* confirmed cases of EHV-1 at this time."

I think whoever was keeping up the site mixed up the info for NY from back in April, I had a small glimmer of hope that would be the case as it was the same info. Glad it was! I can't decide if I should be relieved or not.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It has changed since I read it. Because when I read it this morning it said 2 cases.

I figure if there was a risk (above and beyond normal risks) in my area my vets would have sent out an email newsletter informing us what is going on. They are really good about that.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

USDA - APHIS - Animal Health Surveillance & Monitoring - Equine Herpes Virus

this link is from the USDA site and has great information about how to check horses, what to do with them if they are suspect. It also has state by state listings of horses exposed, horses being watched, horses showing signs and horses not showing signs.
I see there are some suspect horses in Wyoming now, but none showing signs.
There have been notifications to owners of all 300 or so entered at the Ogden shows, plus any stabled there at the time. Then notifications have been sent out to any horses exposed to the horses exposed at the show and the list goes on and on.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Great links thanks!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Wyominggrandma, thanks for that link. I was wondering how to find out what was happening per state.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

It hit southern British Columbia already. Pony Club has been cancelled and many of the barns are not letting any horses in. My trainers has cancelled lessons and breedings. My mother is friends with our local vet assistant and she explained that she has had a few horses die. I am not letting my horse travel any where.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Info as of 5/19/11

state by state break down

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/vs/nahss/equine/ehv/ehv_2010_sitrep_051911.pdf


----------



## Gent N Diva (Aug 12, 2010)

Utah Department of Agriculture website


Bruce L. King, DVM

State Veterinarian

[email protected]
801-538-7162
As of 6:00 p.m. May 20, 2011 there are two additional confirmed cases of Equine Herpes Virus (EHV-1) within the state at two additional facilities.� The new facilities have one horse at each that have tested positive for the virus. Both facilities were on a hold order and the facilities will now be placed on quarantine for at least 28 days. One of the facilities is in Weber County and the other is in Kane County.
This brings the total to seven (7) confirmed cases of EHV-1 in Utah. On Wednesday May 18, 2011 five (5) horses at a facility in Utah County tested positive.


My horses are in Utah County but not in the facility where there are any cutting horses, and none in our facility sick at this time. Thankfully.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

*article*

"Has it been confirmed that once the virus is no longer shedding, the horse can shed it again later on ?" I'll have to find the article I was reading. I just remember reading that but who knows if its confirmed its the internet. I well just ask a local vet


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I heard a man payed 10,000 for vaccantions for 5 horses. Wether it was 10,000 ea. or all together I don't know. But thats just what I heard.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Must of been some valuable horses! I thought there wasn't a vaccine out for it?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I didn't think there was for the neuro version just the others...? I'm no vet though just reading others' articles! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Wisconsin wasn't on the link provided but there have been 2 confirmed cases in Southern WI. This is scary stuff, considering we have some trail rides coming up and a lot of horses come from the southern part of the state.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Our arena opens back up today. According to our vet there have been no new cases reported in our area. 
The local news isn't really reporting anything, so we only have word of mouth to go by.


----------



## flopflop6785 (Nov 13, 2010)

Apparently there are now 5 confirmed cases in alberta... this scares me. :\


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

No bueno..I've heard that a lot of our local shows are cancelling because of this, even though I don't think there are any cases in Ohio or Pennsylvania.
Subbing so I can keep myself updated and let my BO know if she hasn't found out (not the best with computers lol).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Iseul said:


> No bueno..I've heard that a lot of our local shows are cancelling because of this, even though I don't think there are any cases in Ohio or Pennsylvania.
> Subbing so I can keep myself updated and let my BO know if she hasn't found out (not the best with computers lol).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm in Ohio and as far as I know you are correct, no cases confirmed or even under suspicion in OH or PA.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> I'm in Ohio and as far as I know you are correct, no cases confirmed or even under suspicion in OH or PA.


I'm glad, but it sucks we have to drive so much further than we did last year, especially with gas prices so high. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

*AAEP lastest info*

State/Provincial Updates - AAEP


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Chris Cox put together an excellent panel of vets and taped about 45 minutes on this disease. It is extremely informative. 

All 3 parts can be seen on his FB page.

Chris Cox Horsemanship | Facebook


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

Is there a 72 hour test for this? I'm thinking of moving to a new barn closer to my house and the BO is asking for this test.


----------

